# Cheap(er) Motul oil for VW's.



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

My local race shop turned me on to the oil they put in their race cars. Motul 6100 Synergie+ 10W40 synthetic blend oil is about $10 less per 5 liters than motul 8100 X-cess and according to them it is just as good. Best of all it is VW 502.00-505.00 approved.








Straight from VW:
http://www.motul-lubricantes.c...l.pdf


_Modified by Spa_driver at 9:04 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Cheap(er) Motul oil for VW's. (Spa_driver)*

a 10w40 oil is now approved? this would be the first I think


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Cheap(er) Motul oil for VW's. (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_a 10w40 oil is now approved? this would be the first I think

there are a handful of approved 10w40 on VW's list
http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...s.pdf


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Cheap(er) Motul oil for VW's. (GT17V)*

seems so...never heard of them but good to know...thanks


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Cheap(er) Motul oil for VW's. (pturner67)*

I did learn that MB 229.3 is over twice as strict as ACEA A3/B3 on cam wear and the only 10W40 oil to meet MB 229.3 is 6100 Synergie+.
Purchasing 15 liters 10W40 and 4 liters 75W90 Motul oil would have cost me $246(inc, tax) if I used Motul full synthetic oil. I am keeping full synthetic in my Subaru differential due to extreme wear with the factory fill but for both my engines and my Subaru manual gearbox I'm switching to Motul Technosynthese blended oil. Paying _only_ $180 for oil was better on my budget, especially since I want to shorten my engine drain intervals from around 8,000 miles down to around 6,000 miles. My grand total for oil per oil change is $37.75. That's $10.80 less per change with little if any change in protection.


----------



## DonMiguel (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Cheap(er) Motul oil for VW's. (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
there are a handful of approved 10w40 on VW's list
http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...s.pdf

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

